# Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T?



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi, Ive got alot of stuff going into the car at the mo, one thing being a large port head (ADR 1.820v Non turbo) into my 1.8T, I was told NA Cams will improve performance, But was told only the exhaust cam??
Is this correct, Whats the advantages/disadvantages of swapping both cams for NA ones???
sorry for being thick, hope someone can help
thanks


----------



## efterZ (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm listening here also....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Shock_xe)*

ADR 1.8 CAMS = AEB 1.8T CAMS
there is no difference in the profile.


----------



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Wizard-of-OD)*

i was told 1.8 20v na was higher lift than the 1.8T??
Also are there different variants of cams in the 1.8T engine?? i.e. could I have different ones than the AEB engine??


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Shock_xe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shock_xe* »_i was told 1.8 20v na was higher lift than the 1.8T??
Also are there different variants of cams in the 1.8T engine?? i.e. could I have different ones than the AEB engine??

All 20V Cams are the same (according to european sources).I allready looked into using ADR cams and found out they are the same as a normal 1.8T cam.


----------



## makdaddy (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Piper makes a set of 256 cams for the 20v 1.8T, and i heard from others that Shrick makes cams as well...
But personally I've only confirmed that Piper makes em.
I will most likely be going with Piper myself.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (makdaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *makdaddy* »_Piper makes a set of 256 cams for the 20v 1.8T, and i heard from others that Shrick makes cams as well...
But personally I've only confirmed that Piper makes em.
I will most likely be going with Piper myself.

Dahlback
Piper
Cat
Shrick 
are all companies that make cams for the 20V but prepare to sell a kidney in order to purchase them.That being said ,there is a company in seattle that makes custom cams based on an original 20V camshaft.


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Wizard-of-OD)*

NA golf cams I measured had appr. 1mm higher lift on both cams, as well as some 20 degrees more duration than the S3 stock ones I compared them with.
IOW either my S3 cams were pretty evenly worn, or there are some minor differences in the cams.
If You plan to use big turbo and low boost, use both cams, if You plan to use smaller turbo and high boost, use only ex cam. If You plan to use tiny turbo and ridiculous boost, use only intake cam.
IOW for more You expect to see backpressure, the milder Your ex cam should be.


----------



## foffa2002 (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (jynssi)*

My friend AZAD had the 1.8 cams in his 1.8T 
i remeber the crazy diffrent in booth sound and performace he got .
his BT pulled like crazy past 5000-7000rpm
i think the measurement of both cams is here on the vortex .
Might be one early 1.8 125hp engine that had that 1mm extra lift shaft


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (Wizard-of-OD)*

A cam grinder that my dad has known for years rents out space in his machine shop. If I had some blanks I could have any of the above mentioned cams "copied"....


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Cams 1.8 20V na, In 1.8T? (foffa2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrBond* »_ADR and AEB use identical camshafts...


----------



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

so its a case of getting the right cam then... any part numbers available?? or engine codes??


----------



## Kris... (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (Shock_xe)*

are there worth while power gains to be had?


----------



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Kris...)*

i think its more driveability so while im changing head thought might aswell change cam but its difficult to get some solid info, alot of contradicting stuff


----------



## jynssi (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (Shock_xe)*

Part numbers:
058 109 021f
058 109 022d

ex duration	248deg	
ex 1mm->1mm	208deg	
ex center	112	
lift tdc	0,38mm	

in duration	238deg	
in 1mm->1mm	222deg	
in center	101	
lift tdc	0,34mm	
All timing related stuff relates to Golf cams in APY S3 engine on factory timing marks.
I also have exel-table of lift / degrees. Want me to upload it somewhere?
e: added some units to avoid misunderstanding


_Modified by jynssi at 10:39 AM 4-1-2005_


----------



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (jynssi)*

email to me plz [email protected]
So if im reading this right these are the spec and part no for 1.8 na cams in a 1.8T engine?


----------



## Shock_xe (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (Shock_xe)*

any more info??


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Get cat 3651 cams 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mopakarim4000 (Jun 25, 2019)

Shock_xe said:


> email to me plz [email protected]my ip birthday wishes tneb
> So if im reading this right these are the spec and part no for 1.8 na cams in a 1.8T engine?


ADR 1.8 CAMS = AEB 1.8T CAMS
there is no difference in the profile.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

that's false, find the BIG cam thread. There is every OEM cam profile in there and the ADR is different. You can also find that info in your bentley iirc.


I have billet cat 3651 cams. They had about 8k on them before I bought them, they now they have 240k. 

3651 is an NA cam btw. Works great boosted, which has been proven over and over again.

Duration @ 0.1mm: Intake:247° Exhaust:263°
Duration @ 1.0mm: Intake:208° Exhaust 217°
Valve lift: Intake: 8.25mm Exhaust9.95mm
Lobe angle: Intake:113° Exhaust:108°
Timing @ 1.0mm: Intake:-9° / 37° Exhaust37° / -0°
Valve lift @ TDC: Intake:0.35mm Exhaust:0.95mm


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

this info is IN THE FAQ

inlet:

058109021 = ADR, AFY, AJL, AFY, APU, ANB, ARK, AQE, AJP, AJL, AWT, AVV, ARH, - 8,78mm, 210°, 4° n.OT
058109021.E = AWB - 8,6mm, 207°, 9° n.OT
058109021.B = APX, ANB, AEB, APU, AJL, AGU, AQA, ARZ, ARK, AJQ, APP, APY, AUL, AVC, APH, AJH, AUQ, AUM, BAM, ARY, APX, AWC, - 7,67mm, 190°, 18° n.OT
058109021.M = AWT, AUM, ARX, ARY, AUQ, AMK, BAM, AUL, APP, AWV, AWU, AWM, AVJ, AMB, BFB, BEX, - 7,67mm, 190°, 18° n.OT
058109021.K = ADR, APT, ARG, APU, AJL, AWT, ANB, AVV - 8,41mm, 202°, 16° n.OT
058109021.F = AGN, APG, ARY, AJQ, AUQ - 8,41mm, 202°, 18° n. OT
058109021.D = ADR, AGN, AFY, AEB, ANB - 8,41mm, 202°, 12° n. OT


exhaust:

058109022.B = AWU, AWV, AQA, ARZ, ARK, AJQ, APP, APY, AEB, APU, ANB, AJL, AWT, AWM, AWC, AGU, AUM, ARX, ARY, AUQ, AMK, BAM, BFB, - 9,3mm, 210°, 10° v.OT
058109022.C = ADR, AFY, APT, ARG, AVV 10,25mm, 210°, 8° v.OT
058109022.D = ADR, AGN, APG 10,4mm, 210°, 8° v.OT


v.OT = vor dem Oberen Totpunkt = before Top Dead Centre
n.OT = nach dem oberen Totpunkt = after Top Dead Centre


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

here is some info of the diff revisions of the ADR versus the AEB cams

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8192649-1-8T-Camshaft-data-IVO-EVO/page2


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

People come in here and say they search and they dont, when this was adr vs aeb cams input into google and i got pages upon pages of information. 


SEARCH


----------

